#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Esqueci o nome do usuário e senha! E agora???

## luansilveira

No meu computador existe uma versão do Ubuntu que eu usava muito no inicio do ano passado, mas já fazia um bom tempo que eu não o abria.  :Lollypop: 

No meu computador existem dois sistemas operacionais, o Windows e o Ubuntu, mas com a muito tempo e não abro o Ubuntu acabei esquecendo o nome do usuário e a senha.  :Damnmate: 

Como eu posso entrar no Ubuntu sem ter que informar o usuário e a senha?  :Dong: 

Pois o Windows deu pau e eu preciso pegar uns arquivos do PC pelo Linux.

Por favor aguado resposta, mesmo sendo negativas. Valeu pela atenção!  :Hello:

----------


## alexandrecorrea

no prompt do GRUB, aperta a tecla 'e' (sem aspas)


procure a linha que tem +- isso:

kernel /boot/vmlinuz......

selecione esta linha e aperte 'e' novamente..

adicione um init=/bin/bash
ficando a linha assim:

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27 root=/dev/sda1 ro init=/bin/bash


depois de alterar...

pressione a tecla 'b' 

o sistema vai dar boot e cair em um console.. ai voce digita:

passwd

e coloca uma nova senha para o ususario root !!

ai é so reiniciar e usar a nova senha  :Smile:

----------


## Magnun

Alexandre, como ele usa Ubuntu não seria interessante ele ver os usuários existentes e alterar a senha de um deles, uma vez que o Ubuntu não permite que vc logue com root???

----------


## alexandrecorrea

mas quando der boot assim, ele cai em single mode... direto na shell sem pedir senha :P

----------


## Magnun

Certo,

Mas não é melhor:
passwd $nome_do_usuario

Porque de nada adianta ele alteras a password do root. Por padrão ele não loga como root no ubuntu. A conta root vem desativada no ubuntu.

----------

